#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-12-12
<wangerin> Halli hallo.
<sbc> wangerin: Hejsa :)
<wangerin> Om lige et øjeblik burde der ske noget har ;-)
<laoshi> buenas tardes
<stix> Heysa
<sbc> laoshi: holla
<nordsig> Hejsa, er med for første gang, så kikker lige hvordan det forgår.
<pixiarvai> hejsa
<sbc> nordsig:  Velkommen til! Du råber bare op hvis noget går for hurtigt eller der er noget du gerne vil have forklaret.
<nordsig> OK
<wangerin> nordsig: Velkommen til. Altid godt med nysgerrige :-)
<laoshi> inden vi går i gang: tilføjelse til do.: pkt 1½: Godkendelse af do.
<sbc> laoshi: Lyder fornuftigt. Tilføjer du det på loco siden?
<laoshi> yes
<sbc> laoshi: Flemming, vil du ellers 'sætte os i gang', eller skal jeg (jeg står vist som 'meeting chair', men det er vist dig der har lagt mest arbejde i dagsordenen... :)
<laoshi> sbc jeg kan godt sætte os i gang!
<MikeDK> godaften
<sbc> laoshi: cool.
<sbc> MikeDK: Hej Michael - godaften.
<MikeDK> Michael Hastrup Bendsen, 36 år København Ø, brugt ubuntu siden 2004
<pixiarvai> Christian Arvai, 36 år, og bor i Holeby på Lolland.
<MikeDK> bare lige mit rollcall :-)
<laoshi> flemming christensen, 63 år, Vejle, forumred.
<Blfriis> Brian Lund Friis 42 år Randers
<nicky441> Nicky Thomassen (TitanusEramius), 29 og fra Helsingør
<sbc> Søren Caspersen, 29,  København
<sound-oneiric> michael jensen 36 københavn
<nordsig> Kim Borg Nordsig, 41 år, bor i Hejnsvig og har brugt Ubuntu i et par år.
<buddig> Henning Buddig 61 og fra Thorsager ved Århus - god aften
<stix> Søren 29, Valby, Linux-admin. Brugt Linux/freebsd siden 90'erne. 
<wangerin> Henning fra +/. Sønderborg - formand i Alslug - og generelt alt for nørdet ;-)
<laoshi> Dagsorden kan ses på http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/301/detail/ - vi er i gang med pkt. 1: Deltagere
<laoshi> er der flere som vil melde sig?
<mads-> Mads Ravn - 24 år. Brugt ubuntu siden 2004
<laoshi> buddig ?
<buddig> ja ?
<laoshi> præsentation
<buddig> Henning Buddig 61 og fra Thorsager ved Århus - god aften
<pixiarvai> er gjort ;)
<laoshi> ok - mon ikke vi har alle med? Så går vi til pkt. 1a. Godkendelse af do. Protester eller tilføjelser
<laoshi> ser ikke ud til det. Dagsorden godkendt
<laoshi> Pkt. 2 Valg af ordstyrer og referent
<laoshi> Ordstyrer først
<laoshi> foreslår sbc
<wangerin> +
<sbc> fair - jeg skulle til at foreslå laoshi, men den er fin.
<sound-oneiric> lol
<laoshi> man skal bare være hurtig på aftrækkeren
<sbc> :)
<sbc> SÃ¥ skal vi have valgt en referent.
<laoshi> foreslår pixiarvai 
<sbc> pixiarvai: Var det noget for dig?
<pixiarvai> åhh så pyt da, jeg melder mig
<sbc> cool :)
<sbc> Så er vi nået til:
<sbc>  * Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc> Det er ved at være noget tid siden, så udover de enkelte møder med meget få deltagere, så er det vist dette referata:
<laoshi> Referat af seneste møde (september): http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2011/09/27/referat-af-irc-mode-mandag-26-september-2011/
<sbc> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2011/09/27/referat-af-irc-mode-mandag-26-september-2011/
<laoshi> oktobermøde: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/31/%23ubuntu-dk-moede.html
<laoshi> novembermøde: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/28/%23ubuntu-dk-moede.html
<sbc> laoshi: tak :)
<sbc> Er der nogen indvendinger til referaterne?
<sbc> jarlen: Hej Jesper :) Velkommen til.
<sbc> SÃ¥ vil jeg anse dem for godkendt.
<pixiarvai> +1
<laoshi> +1
<jarlen> godaften
<sbc>  * Siden sidst
<wangerin> +1
<sound-oneiric> +1
<sbc> Ubuntu-cafe har sit eget 'underpunkt' senere, så lad os starte med Forum og lokalafdelinger.
<laoshi> ok
<sbc> (selvom der måske kommer et overlap.)
<laoshi> Forum kører fint for øjeblikket.
<laoshi> Vi er jo 3 redaktører og 1 administrator, og kan sagtens følge med.
<laoshi> Der er en god tone og mange spørgsmål bliver løst - og som regel ret hurtigt.
<laoshi> Der har været en større debat, især ført at en gruppe mint-brugere.
<laoshi> De har nu oprettet et eget mint-forum http://mintdanmark.dk/ som nu er oppe på 34 medlemmer.
<laoshi> Vi holder den venskabelige tone fra begge sider - og de deltager også stadig indimellem hos os.
<laoshi> Vi har 5272 brugere og nærmer os stærkt 100.000 indlæg i snart 14.000 tråde.
<laoshi> og 3 ud af 3 redaktører er med til mødet!
<laoshi> samt en forhenværende (jarlen)
<laoshi> og vi har fået oprettet en afdeling for server-spørgsmål
<laoshi> slut
<sbc> Kommentarer?
<sbc> Skal vi tale om lokalafdelinger så?
<pixiarvai> laoshi, jeg kan tilføje at jeg lige har tilbudt simpel lidt hjælp til deres guides, da jeg jo har en del erfaring med dette
<laoshi> pixiarvai, flot
<pixiarvai> det er ikke så meget han skal ændre, men bla. oversigter med indbyggede links er ret godt at have med
<pixiarvai> simpel har i øvrigt lige oprette en tråd i guides, hvor han linker til en god guide på deres side. så det kan vi jo nok få fælles glæde af
<pixiarvai> -slut
<sbc> Skal vi tale om lokalafdelinger så? laoshi - har du en 'intro'?
<laoshi> Der var forsinkelser i afsendelsen af de officielle 11.10-cd'er, men det blev løst, og vi har nu modtaget dem.
<laoshi> Ca. halvdelen er fordelt til Randerds/Aarhus. De resterende, bortset fra nogle enkelte, skulle gerne til Kbh.
<laoshi> Hvem vil modtage dem?
<laoshi> og ellers er buddig nok den der kan sige noget om randers/aarhus
<sbc> laoshi: Det er nok sound-oneiric, ajenbo eller mig
<laoshi> you decide!
<sbc> laoshi: Kan sound-oneiric og jeg evt. lige koodrdinere efter mødet, og så får du svar i aften?
 * sound-oneiric kan godt
<laoshi> fint med mig
<wangerin> laoshi vi vil også gerne hav nogle stykker i Sønderborg ;-)
<sbc> ok, send dem til sound-oneiric :)
<laoshi> ok - send lige en pb med adresse
<laoshi> wangerin selfølgelig
<laoshi> selvfølgelig sæføli
<sbc> buddig: Vil du fortælle lidt om hvad der sker i randers / Aarhus?
<wangerin> laoshi: Addresse sendt pr PM
<sbc> (Generelt cd anmodninger til laoshi i pb tror jeg :)
<buddig> Ja, jeg modtog CD'erne og har lagt ca. halvdelen i Århus
<laoshi> wangerin, tak
<sbc> buddig: Er det i Hack Århus?
<buddig> Ja, og den anden halvdel tager jeg med til Randers næste gang, der er møde der, og det er vist torsdag d. 22
<Blfriis> Herfra Randers er der ikke det store nyt vi har fået ca 1 nyt medlem her de sidste par gange vi har mødtes.. og vi mødes igen her den 5 januar 
<Blfriis> buddig,  nej først d 5 jan
<buddig> nå, ingen julemøde d. 22
<Blfriis> nej der var flere der var forhindret
<sbc> Blfriis: Cool. Skriv endelig hvis I har brug for at få noget opreklameret på hjemmeside, Facebook, Twitter eller hvis der er andet I har brug for!
<sbc> Flere kommentarer til lokalafdelinger? (Vi tager nok kbh lige om lidt, under punktet Ubuntucafe)
<wangerin> tæller alslug med i den sammenhæng?
<Blfriis> sbc,  ja det skal vi nok.. vi har jo også på facebook ubuntu-randers gruppen der bliver møder også slået op
<laoshi> wangerin, hemmelig lokalafdeling!
<sbc> wangerin: Hvis der er noget vi kan hjælpe med, så sig da til :)
<wangerin> Vi havde en demodag den 12. nov med en del intereserede, samt efterfølgende installfest - havde en del nye folk indenfor.
<sbc> wangerin: Lækkert!
<wangerin> Tager placereingen i betragtning vatr det en success. Vi er med igen om et halvt år hvis det står til mig
<sbc> Flere kommentarer til lokalafdelinger? (Hvis ikke, så syntes jeg vi skal gå til næste punkt...)
<wangerin> Vi har nu vores egen udstillingsstand + 4 computere til at tage ud i verden og udbrede budskabet - også hvis der er andre der er intereserede
<sbc> imponerende! wangerin, det var i sønderjylland, right?
<wangerin> Ja. Vi var i Aabenraa. Skal nok finde et andet sted til 12.04
<sbc> Nåh, næste punkt:
<sbc> Lernid-projektet
<sbc>     Status - og ønske om flere hænder til projektet
<sbc> pixiarvai: laoshi: Er der en af jer der vil fortælle lidt?
<laoshi> det vil pixiarvai 
<pixiarvai> Da jeg er gået i gang med en ny uddannelse, er der blevet lidt mindre overskud af fritid. Så jeg har defor ikke tid til at lægge så mange krafter i opgaven med "Lernid" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dk/lernid/terminal1  og vil derfor gerne have at der kom flere med på projektet. 
<pixiarvai> Som sådan er vi nået ret langt, og har styr på selve konceptet og opbygningen, og der er nu også kommandoer i de 10 afsnit, så der er noget at arbejde efter.
<pixiarvai> Vi mangler at få skrevet 8 afsnit færdige, se evt. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dk/lernid/terminal1#Terminalen_trin_3 . En god del af indholdet er så gentaget fra de 2 første (indledning/afslutning), men jeg vil anslå at det tager ca 2*5 timer pr afsnit, ud fra hvad laoshi og jeg selv, kunne nå at lave de første på.
<pixiarvai> I det omfang at jeg har tiden til det, vil jeg også stadigt gerne hjælpe med opgaven. Problemet er mere at hvis vi skal vente på det, bliver vi ikke klar før til sommer ;)
<pixiarvai> -slut
<laoshi> Installationsskolen er under ud- og omarbejdelse - meget er blevet enklere siden ideen kom op.
<laoshi> Forventes søsat kort efter udgivelsen af 12.10
<laoshi> og efter nytår kan jeg begynde at deltage lidt mere i terminalskolen igen
<laoshi> men flere er meget velkomne
<laoshi> slut
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: Værsgo
<wangerin> Jeg har leget lidt med muligheden for at deltagere kan koble op på en live terminal-session (kun se) hvor der kan laves demoer.
<wangerin> Ikke noget der kan gå live endnu, men har set det bruge i ubuntu-classroom - særdeles effektivt.
<wangerin> Der skal så kunne tages snapspots til at putte på hjemmesiden efterfølgende.
<wangerin> -slut
<sbc> Andre der har lyst til at sige noget...?
<sbc> ... ellers må der lyde en opfordring til at kontakte pixiarvai / laoshi hvis man har lyst til at give en hånd med?
<sbc> Andet til det punkt?
<laoshi> nej
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc> Ubuntucafe
<sbc>     Fremtiden for Ubuntucafe fra nytår?
<sbc> sound-oneiric: Vil du fortælle lidt?
<sound-oneiric> der er ikke så meget at sige egentlig. 
<sound-oneiric> vi har holdt til på en almindelig cafe da vi netop har ønsket det skulle være et ikke nørdet sted, men de har fra cafeens side syntes at vi skæmmede for meget, og derfor ønsker de ikke at vi er der mere.
<sound-oneiric> vi skal derfor finde et nyt sted at være hvis vi har lyst til at fortsætte.
<sound-oneiric> det er jo så den anden del af det. tilslutningen har ikke helt været som forventet, men det kan også skyldes manglende reklame.
<sound-oneiric> hvis der er nogen der har ideer til hvor vi kan være og har lyst til at være med på en pr opgave så ville det være påskynnet tror jeg
<MikeDK> tror det skyldes stedet sound-oneiric 
<sbc> MikeDK: At folk ikke dukker op?
<MikeDK> yep
<MikeDK> vi skal ha fundet et nyt sted, og jeg vil gerne hjælpe hvis jeg kan på nogen måde, men er ret sikker på det er stedet der er skyld i folk ikke dukker så meget op
<sound-oneiric> vi har egentlig haft det hyggeligt, spist sammen osv, men ønsket har netop været at det IKKE skulle være et nørdet sted som f.eks en skole eller lignende
<MikeDK> sound-oneiric, præcis, er jeg osse enig i, men vi skal ha fuindet et nyt sted i hvert tilfældet, for er ret sikker på at folk stadig er interesseret i at mødes til sådan en gang ubuntucafé
<sound-oneiric> det gik jo egentlig fint i starten, men her i efteråret har det været the usual suspects
<MikeDK> om ikke andet ka vi jo finde et sted, og så skiftes til at tage kaffe/the og kage/brød med
<wangerin> Intteresant - vi har mærkvedrigvis også haft lidt nedgang i antallet af nye besøgende
 * wangerin bander den manglende stavekontrol lang væk ;-)
<sbc> SÃ¥ er der andre fra kbh end sound-oneiric og MikeDK som har lyst til at ligge lidt arbejde i at finde et sted?
<MikeDK> men tror vi skal finde et sted der netop ikke dissideret ikke er en café eller osse finde en café hvor der ikke er ret mange besøgende i det daglige og finde ud af en mad/kaffe/the ordning med dem eventuelt
<MikeDK> sbc, mon ikke vi burde lave en tråd på forum om det, så ka folk jo smide en besked i tråden?
 * sound-oneiric er ben for alle forslag
<sbc> MikeDK: God ide. Gør du det?
<sbc> ... ellers må opfordringen være at kontakte sound hvis man har lyst til at være med ?
<sbc> Mere til dette punkt?
<sbc> Ellers er næste punkt...
<sbc> * Precise Pangolin
<sbc>     Hvad forestiller vi os der skal ske i forbindelse med release i april?
<wangerin> Eller finder et sted hvor der er flere rum? Så er det knap så "generende" for resten af kunderne. Det er den måde de kører det i Flensborg, hvor jeg af og til kigger forbi
<MikeDK> sbc, tror vi ska ha en af de andre til det, for har faktisk ikke stor viden om hvad der skal skrives ned og hvordan det skal gøres, ellers skal jeg lige bruge lidt tid på det, for er ikke den store forum-bruger
<sbc> wangerin: Vi havde faktisk også vores eget 'rum'. Men det er nok en længere hustorei.
<sbc> MikeDK: ok. sound-oneiric, smider du et forum-indlæg om situationen?
<wangerin> Ok. Videre
<sbc> Ja, videre :)
<sbc> Så, 12.04 - hvordan markerer vi udgivelsen om 4½ måned?
<sound-oneiric> !
<sbc> sound-oneiric: Værsgo'
<sound-oneiric> nu gig alle planer i købenavn i vasken i år da vi alle fik travlt på arbejde
<sound-oneiric> men jeg syntes HELT sikkert at vi skal markere 12.04 i københavn
<sound-oneiric> og jeg tror det ville være fedt med et "stort" comunity arrangement
<sound-oneiric> slut
<jarlen> á la CBS 7.10 eller hvad det var? eller á la fisketorvet nogle år senere?
 * MikeDK enig med sound-oneiric 
<jarlen> 'stort' er lidt løst defineret
<sound-oneiric> mit bud er f.eks uddeling ala fisketorvet en lørdag og så ala 8.04 release lørdagen efter
<MikeDK> tror ikke fisketorvet ville være en idé som en releaseparty, men måske som et forstykke for selve releaseparty, hvor folk så ka få at vide at der holdes releaseparty et andet sted
<MikeDK> sound-oneiric, ræcis
<MikeDK> +pp
<wangerin> Jeg regner med at vi skal ud og vise tingene frem i det sønderjyske, men der er ingen konkrete planer endnu.
<sbc> Andre / andet til dette punkt? Hvad med Aarhus?
<sbc> Ellers vil jeg foreslå at sound-oneiric (+ jarlen, MikeDK osv.) smider noget tekst sammen som beskriver lidt mere hvad der kunne foregå, og så taler vi om det til næste møde?
<sbc> ... eller, vi kan selvfølgelig også brain-storme lidt efter mødet i dag.
 * sound-oneiric skal detsværre snart smutte
<sound-oneiric> men gerne en anden dag
<sound-oneiric> f.eks på mandag
<sbc> så irc-møde mandag om planlægning af 12.04 i københavn?
<MikeDK> sound-oneiric, jeg sætter kryds i kalenderen mandag
<MikeDK> sound-oneiric, eller hvad mente du?
<sbc> ok. Andet til dette punkt?
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc>   * Evt.
<sbc> Nogen der har noget til Eventuelt?
<laoshi> næste møde
<sbc> mandag d. 2. januar?
<laoshi> efter planen mandag 30. januar 2012
<sbc> hmm, begge dage er lidt uheldige...
<wangerin> Hvornår er release af 12.04 egentlig?
<MikeDK> sbc, ?
<wangerin> Hvornår kan vi forvente at der kommer officielle skiver til landet?
<MikeDK> wangerin, sidst i aril vil jeg regne med 
<sound-oneiric> wangerin: sidst i april
<sbc> wangerin: Dit gæt er lige så godt som mit :)
<MikeDK> sidst i april er release af 12.04
<laoshi> men formentlig sidst i april
<sound-oneiric> så skiverne er der ofte ca i slutningen af maj
<laoshi> men bliver bestilt så hurtigt som muligt
<wangerin> Tænkte bare mere på at hvis der skal laves noget demp/pr ville det være en fordel at have skiver at dele ud af ;-)
<sbc> laoshi: Vent, mandag d. 30 _januar_ ?
<sbc> det kan da ikke passe...
<pixiarvai> jo
<laoshi> hvorfor ikke?
<sbc> er der ikke et møde før?
<sbc> f.eks. december?
<sbc> ... eller, det er måske det vi har nu?
<laoshi> idag er decembermødet
<sound-oneiric> sbc:  der burde være et i slut december
<sbc> ahh, fair.
<MikeDK> heh
<sbc> <-- er dato-forvirret
<jarlen> wangerin: normalt ikke længe efter release
<laoshi> 26. december - tror jeg ikke!
<wangerin> er det mon ikke mere realistiskt at flytte det til starten af januar?
<sbc> laoshi: smart!
<sound-oneiric> men sidst besluttede laoshi og jeg sådan halvt at slå de 2 sammen til i dag grundet vi kun var 2 sidst
 * MikeDK tror sbc skal ha resettet det interne ur :-)
<pixiarvai> sound-oneiric, vi var 4 der deltog sidst
<laoshi> og jeg havde glemt det!
<sound-oneiric> pixiarvai:  var vi så mange... så driller min hukommelse mig
<sbc> på den anden side, hvis 12.04 release er det vigtige punkt til næste møde, så er slut januar ved at være sent hvis der skal nås planlægning til april...?
<laoshi> men hvad med kompromis: 9. januar
<sbc> laoshi: Lyder fint for mig. Er alle ok med 9. januar, eller skal vi have mødets eneste 'afstemning'?
<wangerin> Iflg https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule er release 26. april - det var sent
<wangerin> 9/1 er fint nok med mig
<AJenbo> 9 er ok
<MikeDK> wangerin, alle releases har altid været i slutningen af april
<pixiarvai> man d 9-1 er ok med mig
<nicky441> +1
<sbc> Nogen protester mod næste møde mandag d. 9. januar?
<MikeDK> lyder fair nok sbc 
<MikeDK> +1
<sbc> Ok, andet til Eventuelt?
<sound-oneiric> +
<sbc> SÃ¥ vil jeg sige tak for god ro og orden! Vi ses / snakkes :)
<laoshi> cu
<AJenbo> takker
 * laoshi skal se slutten af håndbolden
<pixiarvai> fint fremmøde i dag :)
<wangerin> hold da fast - 17 online :-D
<sound-oneiric> ja mer af det
<pixiarvai> sådan, så burde jeg ikke glemme det ; ) Tilføjede irc møde d. man. 9. jan. 2012 kl. 20:00. 
<nicky441> Har Ubuntudanmark egentlig noget promoverings-materiale?
<wangerin> Bare den er i google-kaeldender så burde jeg få indtil flere smser som reminder ;-)
<wangerin> nicky441: Der har ihvertfald været noget på et tidspunt, men er ikke klar over hvor udtodate det i givet fald er
<pixiarvai> korrekt ... hvem har rettighederne til at skrive i den Gmail-kalender ?
<nicky441> Jeg tænker nemlig lidt, en god Ubuntu-reklame ville være en hvor forum er nævnt
<wangerin> pixiarvai: Godt spørgsmål.
<pixiarvai> laoshi, ? ^
<pixiarvai> anyway... jeg skal nok finde ud af hvem der kan, og få det i kalenderen
<sbc> pixiarvai: Jeg har (og tror også laoshi og ajenbo).
<laoshi> pixiarvai, så blev håndbolden godt overstået - og jeg kan skrive i kalenderen
<pixiarvai> super
<laoshi> så er næste møde oprettet - og dagsorden startet http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/305/detail/
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-12-09
<Zilvador> Godaften
<nicky441> 'aften 'aften :)
<Momsemor> Hej med jer. Henning og jeg er til Ubunt Aarhus, men deltager on and off
<Zilvador> Hyggeligt :). En glædelig hilsen til alle deltagere.
<buddig> Godaften
<Zilvador> De kan da komme herind...hehe
<Zilvador> Vi er ikke mange i aften.
<buddig> Ikke endnu, men vi er 9 her til møde i UbuntuAarhus
<Zilvador> Super godt :)
<wangerin1> Aften
<Zilvador> Godaften wangerin1 
<Zilvador> *wangerin :)
<Zilvador> Hmm...kun to ud af fem bestyrelsesmedlemmer til stede.
<buddig> Henning Buddig her
<wangerin> Hvor mange lytter mon så med i Århus?
<Momsemor> Jannie her
<Zilvador> Jep. Anders, Christian og Søren mangler
<wangerin> Jeg så sbc lagde mødet i kalenderen i går, så mon ikke han dukker op?
<Zilvador> Ajenbo og Arvai har også skrevet sig op
<Zilvador> Vi kan i teorien ikke tale om økonomi før de kommer
<christian_arvai> godaften
<wangerin> aften
<Zilvador> Godaften
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ er flertallet her :)
<wangerin> SÃ¥ er det jo bare om flertallet kan blive enigt ;-)
<JohnDoe_1> g'aften ;)
<Zilvador> Hehe...jep. Antallet er i det mindste ulige
<wangerin> Bare se i et par nye byråd. Der hjalp det ikke at de var ulige antal :-(
<Zilvador> :S
<Zilvador> Så må vi håbe, at vi kan gøre det bedre.
<wangerin> Mon ikke det lykkes?
<Zilvador> Nå. Vi kan vel lige så godt komme i gang.
<Momsemor> Det kan vi sagtens ;-)
<Zilvador> Er der stemning for at starte med det samme? Og er der nogen, der vil tage ordet?
<Momsemor> +1
<christian_arvai> +1
<nicky441> +1
<JohnDoe_1> +1
<Zilvador> Navneopkald på dem, der mangler: ahf Blfriis danielsp_ Futte ubuntulog2 wangerin 
<Blfriis> +1
 * wangerin er stadigvæk ham fra Sønderborg - er vist kendt af navn ;-)
<christian_arvai> christian arvai, admin i forum, kasser i foreningen
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Daniel Ejsing-Duun, suppleant i bestyrelsen og loco-kontakt
<Zilvador> Og nu med agenda:
<nicky441> Nicky Thomassen, admin i forum og suppleant i bestyrelsen
<Zilvador> Hej og navnerunde
<Zilvador> Valg af dirigent og referent
<Zilvador> Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde(r)
<Zilvador> Indkøb af trådløs router til Ubuntu Aarhus
<Zilvador> Eventuelt
<Zilvador> Flere der vil hilse? :)
<JohnDoe_1> Per Jensen, menig medlem :)
 * wangerin har et punkt, men det går vist under eventuelt
<Zilvador> Velkommen til, allesammen
<Blfriis> Brian fra randers
<Zilvador> wangerin, gerne. Ifølge vores opstramning af agendaen må vi hellere tage det under eventuelt, som du siger
<Zilvador> Nogen, der vil dirigere?
<Zilvador> Ellers må jeg gøre det. Nogen der vil referere så?
<nicky441> Det kan jeg nok godt overkomme :)
<Zilvador> Godt at høre :)
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Det er der sikkert heller ingen indsigelser imod
<christian_arvai> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<JohnDoe_1> +1
<wangerin> +1
<Zilvador> Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde(r)
<Zilvador> Først og fremmest mødet d. 25 november http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2013/12/01/referat-af-ircmode-d-25-2013/
<Zilvador> Jeg kan se, at sbc også satte mødet d. 11 november på. Det blev vist godkendt på sidste møde, selv om der knapt nok var tid til at se det igennem :)
<Zilvador> Men det er her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2013/11/24/irc-mode-mandag-d-11-november-2013/
<Zilvador> Indvendinger? Protester? Kommentarer?
<nicky441> Godkendt herfra
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<buddig> +1
<JohnDoe_1> +1
<wangerin> var ikke med
<christian_arvai> hmmm, jeg er blevet degraderet ;)
<Zilvador> Velkommen sbc :)
<christian_arvai> ellers +1
<sbc> Zilvador: Takker. Undskyld forsinkelsen. Tiden løb fra mig.
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, degraderet? :)
<christian_arvai> jeg er admin hehe
<Zilvador> Ooooh....det skal jeg nok rette :)
<Zilvador> Jeg tænkte på bestyrelsesposten...hehe
<christian_arvai> put, det er ikke vigtigt :)
<christian_arvai> pyt
<Zilvador> Godt. Begge referater virker ellers til at være godkendt
<Zilvador> Næste punkt
<Zilvador> Indkøb af trådløs router til Ubuntu Aarhus
<Zilvador> Ubuntu Aarhus vil gerne søge om støtte til køb af en trådløs router: http://www.proshop.dk/Netvaerk-router-og-firewall/D-Link-Wireless-N-300-Router-DIR-615-2103539.html
<Zilvador> Ubuntu Aarhus har lokaler i Åby Bibliotek og der er noget "hotspot", hvor man skal logge ind, enten med sin lånerkode (kun folk fra Aarhus kommune) eller via et kodeord i en browser. Det giver en del problemer, bl.a ved installationer og hvis man endelig kommer på, bliver man ofte "smidt af".
<Zilvador> Så vidt jeg forstår har de modtaget routeren og bruger den allerede, ikke sandt Momsemor?
<christian_arvai> den er jo billig nok. kan den dække jeres behov?
<Momsemor> jep og det virker :-)
<Zilvador> Godt at høre :)
<christian_arvai> super
<buddig> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=18047&p=123809#p123809  på nederste billede står den på bordet.
<Momsemor> Lige nu er vi 9 på
<Zilvador> På de sidste møder slog vi fast, at foreningen har et overskud (omkring 8000kr?) på budgettet, som bl.a. kunne bruges på indkøb af udstyr til Ubuntu-møder og andet gavnligt for foreningen.
<Zilvador> Så afhængigt af produktet, formålet og prisen kunne foreningen overtage udgiften for at støtte projekter og møder.
<Zilvador> Som jeg læser og forstår vedtægterne er det op til de tilstedeværende medlemmer af bestyrelsen at stemme om, hvorvidt udgiften til denne router kan dækkes.
<christian_arvai> enig
<Zilvador> I dette tilfælde drejer det sig om sbc christian_arvai Momsemor og buddig 
<nicky441> Yep
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ der er risiko for uenighed, da det nu er et lige antal ;)
<christian_arvai> +1 herfra 
 * wangerin synes et ville være en god ting at bruge penge på
<Zilvador> Jeg vil bede de nævnte om at stemme nu
<sbc> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<buddig> +1  
<Zilvador> (og hvis nogen har meninger eller kommentarer, er de også velkomne. Det er første gang jeg styrer sådan en afstemning, så ordenen er lidt tilfældig :) )
<Zilvador> Det må man vist kalde et overvældende flertal
 * JohnDoe_1 synes Zilvador styrer totalt :P
<Zilvador> JohnDoe_1, mange tak ;)
<christian_arvai> yes
<buddig> Tak for god opbakning...
<Zilvador> Momsemor, jeg tænker, at du kan snakke sammen med christian_arvai om dækning af udgiften efter mødet :)
<Momsemor> Så kan Kjeld få smør på brød til jul ;-)
<Zilvador> Afhængigt af, hvem der har betalt for den naturligvis
<Momsemor> Jep
<Zilvador> Hehe
<christian_arvai> det er sbc som har kontoen, jeg godkender "bare" regningerne
<Zilvador> Flertrinsstyre :)
<nicky441> Zilvador, det hedder bureaukrati på dansk ;-)
<Momsemor> Jeg sender kopi til sbc
<sbc> christian_arvai: Momsemor : Vi kan lige koordinere hvor efter mødet. Evt. pr. mail. Det letteste er nok at overføre til Momsemor 's konto, og så sender Momsemor (kopi) af faktura til christian_arvai ?
<Zilvador> nicky441, Ja, men det er jo så negativt og politisk ukorrekt...hehe
<christian_arvai> ok med mig. jeg skal bare have den til årsregnskabet
<Zilvador> Sidste punkt på dagsordenen er: Eventuelt
<Zilvador> wangerin, du havde et punkt?
<wangerin> Jeg kunne godt tænke mig noget opdeling af kalendere.
<wangerin> Vi (alslug) skifter nok væk fra google-kalender, men kommer selvfølgelig til at have et ical-feed på den nye kalender.
<wangerin> Såvidt jeg har forstået har randers og faurskov have deres kalendere på facebook og kopieret til google.
<wangerin> Jeg arbejder på en ical-samler så man kan samle flere icals i en samlet feed, som kan puttes på hjemmesiden eller andet. 
<wangerin> Deres facebook-ical-feed kan trækkes ud og samles med alslug og fælles-foreningen til en samlet kalenr på hjemmesiden.
<wangerin> Jeg har notifikations på ubuntu-feedet, men finder det ret træls men alle de møder som ikke er relevante for mig.
<wangerin> Men jeg ved ikke om jeg er ene om det.
<wangerin> Set for besøgende på hjemmesiden vil der ikke ske ændringer.  
<wangerin> Set fra folk som abonerer på vore eksisterende kalender VIL der ske ændringer, da ubuntu-dk-kalenderen og alslug-kalenderen vil
<wangerin> blive ændret.  
<wangerin> Hvad mener i om en opdeling af de begvedliggende kalendere? /
 * Zilvador bifalder det forberedte udlæg!
 * wangerin sad og skev mens I snakkede router til århus ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<sbc> !
<Zilvador> sbc
<sbc> wangerin: Så du vil have en 'stor' kalender som samler alt. Det den samler er så både lokal-kalendere, og foreningens mere generelle 'nu holder vi irc møde' eller 'i dag er det udgivelsesdag'?
<wangerin> Det jeg godt kunne tænke mig er separate randers, faurskov, århus, alslug og en generel kalendere (i det omfang geografien og folkene bag afdelingerne er forskellige)
<wangerin> Og så en samlet som vi i princippet har nu.
<nicky441> Lyder ganske smart, for så slipper man for en masse støj
<wangerin> Hvis der kommer aktivitet i fx odense lave de blot en kalender, og den tilføjes til ical-samleren og kommer på hjemmesiden
<wangerin> Ja nemlig. Jeg vil godt have generel + alslug, Andre har andre præferencer
<sbc> cool.
<wangerin> Problemet er dem der abonerer direkte på vore google-kalendere. Dem skal vi ha til at skifte
<Zilvador> Jeg synes rigtig meget om ideen. Hvis der kunne blive overblik over møderne og hvis det samtidig kunne gøres nemmere at gøre opmærksom på de lokale foreningers møder, er jeg tilhænger
<Zilvador> wangerin, den gamle Google-kalender vil så blive udfaset og ikke brugt?
<buddig> Hvad er det galt med Google, og hvilken kalendersoftware vil du bruge?
<wangerin> zilvadir: Ja det bliver så nok konsekvensen på sigt. Men der er brug for en ny med de generelle (irc) møder.
<sbc> wangerin: Er der noget til hindre for at den gamle/nuværende overtager rollen som irc-møde kalender?
<wangerin> Jeg vil ikke bruge en specifik kalender-software. google kan eksportere som ical, og kan samles i den smalede kalender pålinie med facebook, og alle mulige andre kalender-systemer
<Zilvador> wangerin, så det er bare tanker lige nu?
<wangerin> sbc: egentligt ikke. Vi skal bare ha gjort folk som abonerer på den opmærksomme på at fysiske møder ikke mere er på kalenderen
<sbc> ok.
<sbc> wangerin: Er det noget du vil kunne sætte op let? Hvad er tidshorisonten på at få det implementeret?
<wangerin> zilvador: Både og. Alslug-skalender haver nok i en kalender baseret på et mediawiki-plugin. Men alle programmer som kan levere et ical-feed vil kunne bruges.
<wangerin> sbc: Jeg har en alpha-version kørende, men den skal lige testes noget mere.
<Zilvador> Godt :)
<Zilvador> wangerin, det er vel ikke muligt at se, hvor mange der abonnerer på kalenderen, vel?
<wangerin> Jeg har kigget lidt omkring, og facebook kan eksepotere events, men jeg er ikke fb-mand.
 * Zilvador forestiller sig en kalenderside på foreningens hjemmeside, der sammenfatter kalenderne for de enkelte foreninger og giver overblik over aktivitet i landet.
<wangerin> zilvador: Desværre ikke mig bekendt. Jeg overvejer at lave nogle dagelige events på alslug-kalenderen som gør folk opmærksomme på at der er kommet nyt kalender-system, når det nye site er kommet i luften.
<Zilvador> Lyder som en god ide.
<wangerin> Alslugs fordel er så at den gamle kalender kommer til helt at udgå. Det er jeg ikke helt sikker på at det vire på ubuntu-dk-kalenderen. Men det må vi se.
<Zilvador> wangerin, buddig spurgte om der var argumenter imod Google. Men det er måske mere for at lave noget selv?
<wangerin> zilvador / buddig: Grunden til at vi nok skrotter google-kalender er at vi samler kalenderen direkte i en wiki, så vi ikke skal vedligeholde ting flere steder.
<JohnDoe_1> !
<Zilvador> JohnDoe_1
<wangerin> Jeg har ikke noget imod google-kalender som sådan, blot at vi kan nøjes med at holde styr på data et enkelt sted
<JohnDoe_1> Jeg tænkte på om det ikke giver en masse arbejde med at få det op at stå? Om en google kalender ikke var "nemmere" på den måde ment at den jo allerede er "sat op"
<JohnDoe_1> NÃ¥ ok. Det er for at samle alt et sted./
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Det virker til, at det faldt i god jord
<wangerin> Sp vidt jeg er orienteret har randres og faurskov deres ting på facebook, og kopierer dem så til google (buddig / momsemor: ret mig hvis jeg tager fejl) De ville også få det nemmere ved kun at skulle oprette møder et enkelt sted
<Momsemor> Bliver det nemmere??
<Momsemor> Google kører automatisk
<wangerin> Opretter I ikke aktiviter på både facebook og google?
<Momsemor> Kun på Facebook
<buddig> Faldt i god jord, er det ikke faldt TIL JORDEN  :)
<wangerin> Det er meget godt at sætte en gentagende aktivitet op i google, men jeg regner ikke med at faurskob holder møde den 25/12 selvom det står i kalenderen
<wangerin> - google-kalenderen that is
<Momsemor> Jo, det gør ;-)
<Zilvador> buddig, der er en mindre forskel ;)
<wangerin> Ok. Det er bare vigtigt at de to kalendere faktisk afspejler virkeligheden.
 * Zilvador synes stadig meget om  ideen om et fælles sted for de lokale foreningers kalendere
<Zilvador> Er der ellers kommentarer?
<christian_arvai> jeg er neutral. jeg bruger ikke rigtigt den kalender, da jeg selv ligger dage ind i min gmail
<christian_arvai>  /
<Zilvador> wangerin, har du mere at sige til emnet?
<wangerin> Nej. Jeg roder videre, og vender tilbage.
<Zilvador> Super :)
<Zilvador> Andre der har noget til punktet Eventuelt?
<nicky441> Jeg har lige en hurtig én :-)
<Zilvador> nicky441, fyr løs :)
<nicky441> Jeg kunne godt tænke mig at få uddybet vores aftale om hosting, forstået på den måde, at vi har et disponibelt beløb hver måned som vi ikke helt bruger. P.t. bruger vi cirka 195,- om måneden ud af de tilladte 250.-, så spørgsmålet er om vi kan bruge nogle af de "opsparede" penge under en opgradering?
<nicky441> Indenfor nogle måneder skal vi nemlig opgradere serveren, og i den forbindelse ville det hjælpe gevaldigt, hvis vi i én måned kunne have 2 servere kørende, og altså kunne bruge cirka 175.- ekstra på hosting /
<Zilvador> nicky441, kan du uddybe hvorfor vi 'skal' opgradere og hvordan det vil hjælpe?
<nicky441> Yes
<nicky441> Vi kører jo ikke Ubuntu på serveren, men Debian, fordi det gav en bedre ydelse i forhold til datacenteret
<nicky441> Debian 6 går på pension i løbet af 4-6 måneder, hvorfor vi bliver nødt til at opgradere til Debian 7 eller Ubuntu 12.04
<nicky441> Ved samme lejlighed har vi en bunke ændringer vi gerne vil lave på siden, og det ville nok være forstyrende at lave dem imens siden er online
<nicky441>  /
<christian_arvai> !
<Zilvador> christian_arvai
<christian_arvai> ok med mig, men det bør nok først vedtages næste gang at vi holder møde, da det er en udgift på linje med routeren
<christian_arvai>  /
<wangerin> +1
<Zilvador> Samme tanke her :)
<nicky441> Vi går heller ikke i gang inden jul, så der er rigeligt med tid :)
<Zilvador> Og det kunne være fint med en liste over muligheder og de forbedringer, du nævnte
<nicky441> 2 sek
<Zilvador> Hvis det er muligt
<nicky441> De dækker indtil nu over
<nicky441> En bedre filstruktur i /home
<nicky441> Webmapper og -filer ejet af en anden bruger end Apaches www-data
<nicky441> Fuld understøttelse af TLS kryptering
<nicky441> Skift Goggle Analytics ud med Piwik
<nicky441> Understøttelse af HTTPS Avatars
<nicky441> Bedre understøttelse af SMTP, så emails fra forummet kan indeholde et afsendernavn
<nicky441> Automatisk skift imellem sommertid og normaltid
<nicky441>  /
<nicky441> (noget af det er måske lidt indforstået, så spørg endelig ind)
<Zilvador> nicky441, er der nogle af de ændringer, der kan medføre problemer/risikoer og kan kræve mere tid end en måned?
<Zilvador> Efter din vurdering :)
<nicky441> Sikkert, men så lader vi dem bare være, og kigger på dem efter siden er kommet inline
<nicky441> *online
<nicky441> Nogen gange driller softwaren en del :-)
<Zilvador> Det kender jeg selv alt til :). Deraf spørgsmålet.
<nicky441> Heh
<Zilvador> Lyder som en rimelig investering for mig
<Zilvador> Jeg tænker at tilføjelserne og nogle af de andre tilføjelser kommer af opståede behov eller muligheder for at udnytte det?
<Zilvador> nicky441 ^
<nicky441> Ja, som fx vores ønske om 100% kryptering giver problemer med indlejrede media, og så er det irreterende at forummet ikke kan sommertid/normaltid
<Zilvador> (sbc, buddig, Momsemor - meninger eller kommentarer?)
<nicky441> Samt alt den snak om beskyttelse af personlige data ikke giver meget mening hvis vi bruger Google Analytics...
<Zilvador> Hehe...interresant emne
<Zilvador> Kender ikke Piwik. Det vil jeg undersøge
<wangerin> nicky441: Hvornår bliver debian6 sendt på pension? Måske ubuntu 14.04 var en option i stedet for 12.04
<christian_arvai> !
<nicky441> Svært at sige, for Debian er notorisk kendte for ikke at have faste tider. Det bedste bud er omkring 1 år efter Debian 7 kom, så det er omkring maj /
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, 
<christian_arvai> så skal vi have testet u14 grundigt, for sidste gang var Debian klart bedre (det bruger bl.a. mindre ram)
<Momsemor> Jeg ved ikke ret meget om dette emne :-(
<christian_arvai>  /
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, hvem kan udføre sådan en test?
<nicky441> Zilvador, den er nem at udføre, men tager nok nogle timer
<christian_arvai> nicky eller andrers. jeg kan ikke selv, da jeg ikke ved nok om det
<christian_arvai>  /
<Zilvador> Super :)
<nicky441> Jamen skal jeg så ikke bare sende det ud på mail en af dagene som forslag til næste møde?
<Zilvador> Jeg vil foreslå, at forslaget bliver sammenfattet på en side og bliver sat på dagsordenen næste gang, så folk har tid til at gennemgå det
<nicky441> Enig :)
<Zilvador> nicky441, jep :)
<Momsemor> +1
<christian_arvai> +1
<Zilvador> Er der andre, der har noget til punktet Eventuelt?
<Zilvador> Hvis ikke, vil jeg sige tak for et godt møde :).
<nicky441> Det siger jeg også
<Zilvador> Næste møde må nødvendigvis blive d. 30. december.
<Momsemor> Også tak her fra Aarhus... nu skal der arbejdes :-)
<Zilvador> (Det er tænkeligt, at jeg ikke kan deltage den dato)
<christian_arvai> jeg siger også pænt tak for mødet. Og held og lykke med den fine router :)
<Zilvador> Ja, fortsæt endeligt det gode arbejde og håber at I får/har glæde af routeren :)
<JohnDoe_1> tak for god ro og orden. ;) 
<Momsemor> Tak ;-)
<Zilvador> Selv tak :)
<christian_arvai> hmmm ... næste møde er 30-12, der kommer næppe mange
<nicky441> Snakkede vi ikke om at rykke det 1 uge frem?
<christian_arvai> den tager vi lige i bestyrelsesforumet, for hvis at der skal vedtages ydeligere udgifter, skal bestyrelse være mødt
<Zilvador> Kan tænkes. Jeg har dog ikke hørt noget.
<Zilvador> Det kan vi gøre :)
<nicky441> Lyder som en god idé
<christian_arvai> hmm, det kan jeg ikke huske. jeg er eksamensramt ;)
<Zilvador> nicky441, ville det være sent at tage beslutningen om serveren efter nytår?
<nicky441> Nej, vi kan sagtens vente :)
<Zilvador> Fint fint :)
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ lad os vende den derinde.
<Zilvador> Et forslag kunne være d. 6 januar så
<christian_arvai> mødet bør nok flyttes alligevel. jeg har været med i mange år, og jeg vil vædde på max 5 deltagere den dag ;)
<christian_arvai> +1
<christian_arvai> jeg er ved at skrive tråden nu
<Zilvador> d. 23 december tillokker nok heller ikke mange
<christian_arvai> hehe nej
<christian_arvai> tråden er her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=18217
<christian_arvai> og jeg har mailet det til sbc
<nicky441> Meget fornemt :)
<christian_arvai> takker
